# FreeBSD on notebook, does not work Fn key correctly



## smooky (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi guys!
Have installed FreeBSD on notebook:


```
7.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE #0: Sun Mar 21 06:15:01 UTC 2010     [email]root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src
/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

On the keyboard have the additional digital keys activated by the special "Fn" key with blue color text. So there is it does not work correctly, it seems to me it's pressed always.

How could I fix that? What I need reed or set up?

Thanks.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 25, 2010)

What those keys do is dependent upon the bios.  On my IBM laptop, some of them actually trigger bios events (like dimming the backlight, or altering the hardware volume), but my Toshiba does exactly nothing.  You could always fire up x11/xev and see what it says they do (if anything) and then map them to something.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Apr 25, 2010)

Short citation from 
acpi_ibm()



> DESCRIPTION
> The acpi_ibm driver provides support for hotkeys and other components of
> IBM laptops.  The main purpose of this driver is to provide an interface,
> accessible via sysctl(8) and devd(8), through which applications can
> ...



There may be needed additional kernel module to use some/all of your notebooks functions.


----------

